# Other fantasy that stands on its own



## Lady_of_Gondor (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I've been a Tolkien fan for almost 15 years, but have not branched out much into the world of Fantasy / Sci Fi. I guess I'm looking for suggestions of books that stand on their own, do not fall prey to the trappings of the mass produced paperback market, and are not total rip-offs of Tolkien (while being similar in scope). I very much enjoy Arthurian legend and other Medieval type reading because it remains focused on the humanity of the fantasy if that makes sense.

That is, in fact, what I love about Tolkien. I'd like to read more 'quest' literature that might highlight some of the core issues of good and evil and bring something new or fun to the mix.

Thanks in advance for suggestions if you have any.


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Dec 14, 2013)

One suggestion that a teacher of mine back in the eleventh grade made was the Thomas Covenant series. Back then I couldn't get into it, but I'd be willing to give it another try if any of you fine folk thought it was worth it. ;*)


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 14, 2013)

I've never found an epic fantasy that I enjoyed as much as Tolkien. Outside of the sprawling sagas, I really did enjoy Robin McKinley's "Hero and the Crown" and "Blue Sword" for having an original but believable feel, but they are young adult novels, rather on the short side. 

If you like Arthurian, I would suggest "Once and Future King," by T. H. White. It is a little slow in parts, but I did enjoy it over all. Stephen Lawhead's "Pen-Dragon" cycle is also Arthurian but I personally only was able to read the first book. Something about his style unsettles rather than engrosses me. I don't know why. There are just particular authors who leave me feeling uneasy for no particular reason (and it isn't content, it is style. The other author I can't read is Brian Jacques. He writes young adult fantasies starring mice and rabbits, not at all scary, but I always have terrible nightmares when I read his books and I still have no idea why.). 

I enjoy lighthearted or comical takes on fantasy and fairy tale, so that might color my suggestions.

Peter Beagle's _Last Unicorn _is profoundly absurd. _Thirteen Clocks_ by James Thurber was a recent find that I quite enjoy with his a humorous short take on the classic heroic quest. Some Neil Gaiman books are really satisfying to me personally (_Coraline _and _the Graveyard Books_ for young adult fiction, _Stardust_ and _Neverwhere _for adult).

Lloyd Alexander's Prydian chronicles (first book is _The Book of Three_) were a favorite of mine a long time ago. They are shorter books but it is a series of five and they have some good takes on bravery and sacrifice.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 15, 2013)

I enjoyed the Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever; but mainly because it was virtually Tolkien fanfiction with Narnia-style inter-universe travel.
My daughter went through a spate of buying me book 1 of sagas that claimed to be commensurate with Tolkien. They rarely were, but having started, I went on to read the Wheel of Time series, which was a fully realised world; different from Tolkien with dream worlds and obvious magic; I quite enjoyed it. I am also mired in the Game of Thrones series, thanks again to my daughter. The action's epic, but the character list is so vast and active that I find I don't much care about any of them. The Belgariad is another (not bad), and The Black Cauldron, book 1 of The Chronicles of Prydain, which is more obviously based on the mythology of the British Isles which was effectively purged from most of England by Roman oppression of the local religion, followed by Papal censoring and doctoring of stories (interestingly from the same region - Rome), so it's good to have stories based on it.


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I like the idea of comical takes on fantasy HLGStrider. I may check out some of the other books once summer rolls around too.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 15, 2013)

Eledhwen said:


> d The Black Cauldron, book 1 of The Chronicles of Prydain, which is more obviously based on the mythology of the British Isles which was effectively purged from most of England by Roman oppression of the local religion, followed by Papal censoring and doctoring of stories (interestingly from the same region - Rome), so it's good to have stories based on it.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Chronicles_of_Prydain

I recommended this series above, but it has been a long time since I read it, and so I double check. Black Cauldron is the second book, Book of Three is the First. (Castle of Llyr is my personal favorite because of the giant cat, Taran Wanderer my least favorite because it leaves the epic fantasy world and sets the main character on a bit of a solo quest to find his parentage and I get the point behind it but it was a little bit too literal with the whole coming of age thing for my taste.).

I read Wheel of Time for awhile but was turned off by all the female characters being annoying and how nobody was ever really dead. They died but then popped back up again over and over and it left me frustrated. . .plus it is the sort of book with so many threads and characters to keep up with that if you take a break from it for any length of time (ie the time between novel releases) you kind of have to read back over it to refresh what was going on in your mind, and I didn't feel like I would enjoy doing that so I just stopped. They may be finally all released, so that may no longer be a problem. The series actually outlived the author and another writers if finishing it up based on Jordan's notes and outlines (I don't know if he finished or not. At least one book was released with his name on the cover as well, but I think there were supposed to be three). 

If you like humorous takes on fantasy and don't mind a quick read in a fairy tale world, there's always http://www.amazon.com/dp/1491241772/?tag=r-r-20. Which may or may not be written by a constantly self-promoting author who is taking advantage of her presence in this thread to plug her own book.


----------



## Elora (Dec 16, 2013)

I can recommend the Malazan series by Stephen Erikson. Grittier by a good measure, but a superbly executed fantasy series that stands on its own and is not a rip off of other authors such as Tolkien.

If you're after something a little less "poke in the eye with a rusty nail", then the Fionavar Tapestry cycle by Guy Gavriel Kay is a good option.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 16, 2013)

I would recommend the Earthsea series by Ursula K. Leguin. She is my second favorite author, after Tolkien, of course.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 18, 2013)

Starbrow said:


> I would recommend the Earthsea series by Ursula K. Leguin. She is my second favorite author, after Tolkien, of course.


I've just ordered this, based on your recommendation.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 18, 2013)

I hope that you enjoy it. I need to check out some of the other series mentioned. Maybe I'll get some book gift certificates for Christmas.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 26, 2016)

His Dark Materials is okay, though very incomplete. Philip Pullman is quite a lazy writer.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 26, 2016)

I've been reading mostly indies for the last two years. Every so often I'll pull out a classic or a trusted writer like Neil Gaiman, but I tired of the sameness. Indie books are a mixed bag. A lot of times they lack some of the production value of traditionally published books, but you get some creative takes that might not make it through the trade-pub's "marketable" tests ... and some real gems here and there.
Marc Secchia, for instance, is a South African indie author who writes about my favorite mythical beast, the dragon. Some very good books there. 
I just finished a vampire novella by Janeen Ippolito (who actually used to be a member here, under the handle TheElfHerself, I believe) called Blood Mercy: Thicker than Water, which I enjoyed, though it does have some Christian themes if that makes you nervous. Not preachy but a good vs evil undertone (vampires going to confession is interesting to me anyway).
Liz Delton writes a series with the first called Meadowcity which I enjoyed immensely, quest fantasy with four walled cities in the middle of a treacherous wilderness who find themselves at war when one city makes scientific advances and discovers things like gunpowder. 
There's more but that's a good starter pack.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 26, 2016)

Love Gaiman! My favorites of his are Neverwhere and the one he co-wrote with Terri Pratchett, Good Omens - THAT WAS HILARIOUS! I also love his graphic novels though I lost most of my copies. I have been obsessed with Orson Scott Card though. I love his Ender's Game and Ender's shadow series - and was severely disappointed with the movie adaptation.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 29, 2016)

I recommend the Winter of the World series by Michael Scott Rohan. It includes The Anvil of Ice, The Forge in the Forest and The Hammer of the Sun.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 30, 2016)

Starbrow said:


> I recommend the Winter of the World series by Michael Scott Rohan. It includes The Anvil of Ice, The Forge in the Forest and The Hammer of the Sun.



I will look for those


----------



## Ingolmin (Dec 31, 2016)

You can try the Dune series by Frank Herbert or the The Barsoom Chronicles by Edgar Rice Burroughs.


----------



## Halasían (Dec 31, 2016)

Ingolmin said:


> You can try the Dune series by Frank Herbert or the The Barsoom Chronicles by Edgar Rice Burroughs.


The first 3 to 5 books of Dune are worthy of reading. It gets a bit off track when Brian Herbert takes over. I will look into Barsoom.
It isnt for everyone, but I enjoyed my read through of the Black Company series. There are ten books, but the first three known collectively as 'The Books of the North' (Black Company, Shadows Linger, & the White Rose) stand on their own as a trilogy, with a 4th book, Silver Spike, being a good a standalone side tale that takes place after the events of the first three.


----------

